# Anyone know MAC's return policy on brushes



## xAngiex (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought the MAC 129 at my MACY's MAC counter and it makes my skin itch a   lot. I can't find my receipt or the little plastic wrapper it was in.   It was put on my MACY's card.. would they let me exchange it for the   188? Anyone familiar with their return policy?

It was only used once or twice.


----------



## Jackie O (Feb 11, 2010)

Since it was purchased at a counter and not a store, there's no way to verify where the brush was purchased from (because things purchased from MAC have to be returned to MAC and not a department store, and vice versa) If you don't have the plastic wrapping that it came in they probably will not take it either. always always gotta keep your receipt :-/ sorry to hear you're having an allergy to the brush hairs that's really strange


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^ Not entirely true.

When you make purchases on your card, they can look up transaction; Macy's has a new system where they place "required" return stickers on the item that you purchase. Speak directly to someone in the store and they should be able to accommodate you.

We at MAC cosmetics want customers to be satisfied. Call 1.800.387.6707, ask to be transferred to Consumer Care; you'll be given a one time exchange. 

Again, first try to reslove this matter with the Macy's store first.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xAngiex* 

 
_I bought the MAC 129 at my MACY's MAC counter and it makes my skin itch a lot. I can't find my receipt or the little plastic wrapper it was in. It was put on my MACY's card.. would they let me exchange it for the 188? Anyone familiar with their return policy?

It was only used once or twice._


----------



## vcheng79 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have no idea you can actually return used brushes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 15, 2010)

did you clean your brush first before using it? if not, that's prolly why your brush is scratchy.  all of mac's brushes are shipped with packing preservatives on them, causing most, especially the black-haired brushes, to be stiff and scratchy to the touch.  if you start using the brush before cleaning it, you're applying those preservatives to your face, which can also cause a skin reaction.  if those preservatives aren't cleaned off first your brush will continue to feel stiff and scratchy.


----------

